# Thanksgiving Steelhead



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ate a fantastic thanksgiving dinner with my family, then Went out for about 1.5 hours before dark. I managed to land 2 colorful steelhead and missed a bite. The colors this time of year are incredible. Water Conditions were abysmal. No flow, leaves, and clear water. Float fished water 4-7’ deep with very small pink sacs. Highlight of my day was the homemade pumpkin roll. Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thatsa nice the fish are so colorful ...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to go man. Gotta love the purple on those fish!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I got a huge male today that was so purple he looked like barney. Should of got a picture.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> I got a huge male today that was so purple he looked like barney. Should of got a picture.


That’s awesome! Their colors this time of year are indescribable. They are a remarkable Beautiful fish


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I just read on the Ohio Outdoor News that those fish should only be consumed once a month. What’s with that?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think there’s a similar advisory with most fish that come out of Lake Erie


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

shoot theres an advisory for just about all the water in ohio, i can remember parking along the ashtabula river and seeing signs saying fish consumption warning. some waters are more polluted than others. there is a warning even on eating erie fish, which we eat alot of walleye.. hahah i make shure i cut all the dark meat off and trim everything down to nice clean meat. im too old to worry about glowing in the dark or growing gills hahaha


----------

